

Ask HN: What's the Lorem Ipsum of programming languages? - solipsist

I've seen professional videos that include clips of code scrolling on a computer screen. As I would be surprised if they actually used real code from their software, I was wondering if there were any reoccurring formats or types of code that people generate to act as "fake" code?
======
instakill
Funny enough, I was watching The Drawn Together movie last night and there
were parts where you had a robot's HUD's POV. When I paused to see what the
scrolling code was, a lot of it was CSS with some <script> tags with
references to Google.

------
SamReidHughes
There isn't. A lot of people would be likely to use code from something
popular, like Linux or Quake, naturally.

------
T-hawk
The Terminator famously used 6502 assembly code from the Apple ][ boot ROM for
the robot's point-of-view camera.

------
DotSauce
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar>

